# Basic Lookahead tips



## Seanliu (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello, I wrote this on my website, and would love for you to check it out, but still, I don't want this to be a retarded advertising.... thing, so here is the script. 



I have seen a lot of videos and text made on the prickly topic of Lookahead, and have got bamfoozled at most of them. So now I will do my best to make an easy to understand tutorial for lookahead.

First of all, lookahead is very important; I was stuck at 20 seconds for months, looking for the thing that would push me over the 20-second boundary, and I have recently found it. Lookahead. Now let’s see what to do. The below tips doesn’t have to be done in order, and nor do they have to be done at all; Take the tips and suit them to your own needs. I provide you with the leather, and you make your own suit.



1. Slow down. That means reducing TPS, and not looking at the pair you are solving, and looking at other pairs instead, to tell what you need to do after the pair you are doing now has been solved. Find a corner (if not, an edge) then find the corresponding edge/corner. Keep your eyes on the pieces, or remember the position, and start solving the pair when you have done the first one. If you can’t do this, then keep reducing TPS until you can, or keep practicing until you can.

2. Do F2L pairs Blindfolded. With eyes open, find the pair you want to solve, and do the pair blindfolded. This will require a bit of practice, or (in my case) none at all, and is just to help you with the first tip.
To improve even more, do TWO pairs at once, blindfolded. This will require a deep understanding of F2L pairing, and practice. Personally, I cannot do this, but I’m sure it will improve you more than the 2nd tip.

3. Be colour neutral. While this may sound irrelevant, it actually helps when you are trying to do cross. If you have an easy cross, you can do the cross without looking, and look for the first pair while you are doing the cross.

4. Use a metronome. For slower cubers, this might help in solving with a steady TPS. For me, it doesn’t really work, since I like to spam TPS during OLL and PLL, and wouldn’t be in sync with the metronome. Still, a lot of people use the technique, and don’t let anybody stop you from trying it out!
The most important out of these 6 tips; The word that keeps cropping up:








Practice.​
Yes, practice is really the key to this; you can learn the theory, but you need actual experience. So get your cube, and start practicing!



You can also go to jskyler91, TheCubingers or badmephisto’s YouTube channels and check out their vids – they might be old and not have great quality, but their content is like a diamond hiding in a dung heap – treasure hiding in a place nobody wants to look, but whoever bothers to look will be rich (TheCubingers have the best quality out of these 3, and have two things that the others don’t have:


Is actually active
Comes out with great vids every once in a while



Thanks for reading,

--Sean


----------



## Berd (Feb 15, 2015)

Good tutorial!


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 15, 2015)

Berd said:


> Good tutorial!



Thanks so much~


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 15, 2015)

Good Tutorial. I already knew about it


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 15, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> Good Tutorial. I already knew about it



I know. I'm not that good at this myself; I know the theory, but am still practicing it. Thats why it is "basic".


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 15, 2015)

The F2L blindfolded work best for me. Once you get the movements in your fingers you can start focusing your eyes on what is coming next.


----------

